# Pink Discharge followed by bleeding



## Simikk (Oct 27, 2009)

Im 19 and had unprotected sex with my boyfreind alot right after my period, but the week commencing 26th october is my due date for my period to start, my periods are irregular, july was 21st, august 27th,sept 29th. but on 26th october 09 i got this funny feeling in my stomach similar to when starting my period but bit different i went to toilet was nothing but pink discharge and no blood, after a while i got light bleeding like my period only when i urinated but usually i start heavy then go light. and through the night and the 27 its been heavy with clots or 'bits' whatever they are, part of it...im so scared. i had preganncy test it said negative. ive read so many different stories were a women said she described what im having and she was pregnant. i have lower back pains there mild. and i get on n off headaches and sometimes abodemen pains mild again. my stomach and body feel different from my usual periods. this first time ive had pink discharge. but the way im bleeding is like am on my period but the colours diferent. im wearing pads too. my back pains never last more than the first day on my past periods.also i always start my periods with awful stomach cramp and really heavy, this time was with just mild funny feeling in my stomach pink discahrge and light bleeding to heavy. the colour is stil diferent from all my previous periods its a much lighter red. I cant explain the headaches. and the bleeding is heavy, i had a very larger bleeder on the 26th at night and since then the bleeding has gone lighterr and its more red now.i also have been feeling tired more, and have alot of gas. I was very emotional for cuple days before the 26th, not feeling as emotional now.

please if you could help id be soo grateful, im really confused. and very scared. Ive made appointment with my doctor. Because my stomach feels really weird.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Unfortunately I can't help you very much as I haven't seen you, so am not sure what it is.  If you need any further advice on this, you will need to ak your gp when you see him or a general midwifery site, as the advice on this board is for people who are trying to get pregnant or are pregnant following infertility and fertility problems.

I wish you all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

